# HiFonics Centurion X repair help needed



## bilug335 (28 d ago)

I've been running a Centurion X bridged to two 10" Kicker CVR's in a sealed box. It's sounded great for years but suddenly now giving me some trouble.

Everything sounds great for about 20 minutes when I first start listening, but then the bass (kick, punch, oompf) of the amp goes away. The volume does not change, it's more like the frequency just changed and now it's not getting any bass but only midrange. If I keep it going the bass eventually comes back to normal and everything sounds great again.

Has anyone ever had this problem? I've ruled out the head unit. I thought maybe the head unit had a bad sub output and the internal crossover was causing the problem. I've dropped a different amp in and the problem is gone.

I'm thinking this has something to do with the amp crossover going bad?

Any advice would be great. I might even be interested in shipping this for repair.


----------

